# C. kentuckiense



## TheLorax (Sep 13, 2007)

This is one species I want. I can't seem to locate any nursery that has them in stock. They all seem to list the plant as sold out. Depending on how much they cost, I'd like to purchase two maybe three for delivery next spring. Suggestions please? Purchasing rescued plants is fine with me. Preferably a US source this time around.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 13, 2007)

Just checked the sticky thread again and two of those vendors have them in stock again. Will poke around at all those sites again.


----------



## Heather (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll have them in the spring, seed grown...Doubt we have them in stock now though. They run 40-60 but I can get a discount of 20%. Just remind me next year, late May. They'll be mature and near or in bloom if this year was any indication. FWIW, I work here: www.newenglandwild.org


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you a 501 (c) 3?


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 14, 2007)

You are a not for profit- way to go! That changes the ball game in my mind so we'll go beyond the C. kentuckiense I wanted. 

Here ya go at a first look but I might tweak my list depending on prices which I couldn't find anywhere at your site-

3 Galax urceolata
100 Houstonia caerulea
3 Dennstaedtia punctilobula
15 Waldsteinia fragarioides
5 Porteranthus trifoliatus
5 Jeffersonia diphylla
3 Habenaria spp. 
3 Maianthemum canadense
3 Gaultheria procumbens
1 Sassafras albidum
3 Clematis virginiana
3 Pachysandra procumbens
3 Hydrastis Canadensis
1 Aristolochia tomentosa
3 Symplocarpus foetidus
3 Sedum ternatum
25 Arctostaphylos uva-ursi
3 Linnaea borealis
2 Cypripedium kentuckiense
3 Adlumia fungosa
3 Arisaema dracontium
5 Asclepias exaltata
3 Clematis fremontii
5 Clintonia borealis
9 Cornus Canadensis
3 Prosartes maculate
15 Euphorbia corollata

Interestingly enough, I already have most of those plants here somewhere but I've never had Porteranthus trifoliatus or Linnaea borealis and have wanted to add them for the longest time. The Asclepias exaltata is very hard to find for sale where I live but I don't know why. Although common, the Symplocarpus foetidus is impossible to find for sale. Guess it's not deemed desirable by most. I think it's a great little plant and love the way the snow melts around it round about the time the crocus push through the ground.

Beautiful plant offerings you have at your site. Beyond impressive. If you can get prices for me, I'll forward your list to personal friends. They go bonkers for not for profits selling quality natives.


----------



## Heather (Sep 14, 2007)

Easy there, Lauren... I offered to ship one or two plants, not you're entire wish list. If there are a couple more you really want, I can probably manage it but not hundreds! Sorry if I got you excited but we don't ship nation wide from our retail operations. I can put you in touch and you might be able to get seeds but I cannot ship you hundreds of plants!


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 14, 2007)

Truth be known, I like to avoid shipping costs (can buy more plants) and I like to see my plants if possible so I normally try to pick them up at the local native plant sales but... I will always try to buy from a not for profit first even if it means paying a little bit more particularly when the plants I am buying would have been plants I would have bought anyway. Sorry about that, didn't realize you were the one personally who would have had to pack and ship all of those plants. Most could be bare rooted but that's still an incredible amount of work. 

Knock the whole list down to the Cyps and if it's not too much trouble, I'd like the 5 Asclepias exaltata because I've never seen those for sale around here (on my knees begging for those plants). Well, I would also like the two I don't already have growing here which would be 3 Linnaea borealis and 5 Porteranthus trifoliatus. Don't think I've seen those available around here or I would have already bought them and plopped them in the ground. 

You REALLY have a nice nursery there. Incredible. In my dreams we could have a nursery like yours anywhere within driving range of where I live. I'd take my husband's vehicle and hook up our trailer to go shopping once a year.

editing to add that I would definitely like to be put in touch to try to buy seeds of most of the plants listed above, particularly the Asclepias exaltata.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 14, 2007)

Many of the plants on your list (not the orchids though) are available from Orchid Gardens in Minn. They are very inexpensive. While the plants are collected, they are collected on the owners own land, and are carefully managed so that only the most abundant ones are sold. Their plants are large and healthy, but I no longer buy from them...NY winters are too mild and summers too long for Minnesota plants. Eric


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 14, 2007)

Using one's own property as a nursery is no different to me then building a greenhouse and selling plants from it. Can't find a link to it though. Are you sure the name of the nursery is simply "Orchid Gardens" or maybe do you know what town they are in? I can get all the plants I listed above locally except the three I asked Heather to get. I was just trying to buy from a not for profit so I poked around at her nursery to see what was there that I would have bought anyway. I'd love to check out the nursery you suggested to see if they have the three I'm looking for. Thanks for suggesting it.


----------



## cdub (Sep 14, 2007)

Why don't you just take a trip to Mass. for the NEWFS spring native plant sale? Almost all their perennial stock sells out in a matter of days anyways following the sale opening. Even Heather would be hard-pressed to snag all your requests.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 14, 2007)

They're not online...this place is as low-tech as they go. Their address is 
Orchid Gardens
2232-139th Ave. N.W.
Andover, Mn 55304
No phone #.........
If you want, PM me with your address, and I'll mail my copy of their catalog to you. Take care, Eric


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 15, 2007)

All of the native plants sales hit in April or May when kids are in school. Although I would love nothing better than to be in a position to go to the NEWFS sale, traveling when they are in school is not possible. I have no idea how I'd get all the plants on the plane anyway.

I will be in MA next summer though for a bit. We'll be up north of Boston for at least a week. I wouldn't mind stopping at a native plant nursery but I wouldn't be able to buy more than whatever I could get on the plane in a carry on bag. 

Thanks Eric. I don't want to take keep your only copy though. All of the plants I was going to buy from Heather are available locally save the three I mentioned-
Asclepias exaltata 
Linnaea borealis
Porteranthus trifoliatus

Please take a peek in your catalog for me. If any of those three are listed as being for sale, I would love to see the catalog. I could give you my address and then you could give me your address and I could send it back to you. That was really sweet of you to offer. Plants grown in MN generally do fine for me.


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2007)

Lauren - we sell plants all year long, we don't have a one day "plant sale" as we did in the past - it is now obsolete. But there is seasonal availabilty as spring ephemorals go dormant. I am not sure when you'll be in MA next year but we had these plants available this year well into the summer. Stop by, by all means. You can also call Nicola Cataldo, our retail manager and tell her about the three you want and she may be able to hook you up.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 15, 2007)

Looks as if we're going to be out your way for just over two weeks in mid August just before school starts. We're flying into Boston and staying north of there for a few days then driving up through NH to drive the coastline to Maine. The scenic route with covered bridges and lighthouses and all. I think the kids want to go whale watching and lobstering too. We'll turn around and come back and stay in MA again for a few days to go to Salem and a few other touristy areas before flying home. Total time in MA will be about a week although it will be split up. We've got quite a bit on our list of things to do and I would be limited to purchasing only the plants that could fit in a carry on bag anyway and as you noted, many of the plants I wanted are spring ephemerals. Not a biggie, most are readily available out here at our native plant sales. I'm sure if I poke around long enough I can find a nursery that is in a position to ship out those few I haven't run across locally. Simply haven't taken the time to look and did get all excited when I saw them appear at your nursery.


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 15, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> They're not online...this place is as low-tech as they go. Their address is
> Orchid Gardens
> 2232-139th Ave. N.W.
> Andover, Mn 55304
> ...


Hey eric are sure you have the right address because I just mapquested it because I live near andover. If the address is correct I live about ten minutes away and I have never seen or heared anything and I drive by all the time. Maybe a field trip is in order?


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 15, 2007)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> They're not online...this place is as low-tech as they go. Their address is
> Orchid Gardens
> 2232-139th Ave. N.W.
> Andover, Mn 55304
> ...



Any cyps in the catalog?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 15, 2007)

I believe their address is just their home. Their land is elsewhere...presumably in the general vicinity. The only orchid they carry is C. reginae....and they won't sell more than 2, and only with an equivalent order of non-orchid plants. Lauren- I'm perfectly happy to send you the catalog, without your returning it to me....its the same catalog every year, and I get it every January. Take care, Eric


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 15, 2007)

Ahhh, then I'm a taker. 

My full name and address will be in your private message thing. 

Thank you Eric.


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 15, 2007)

how does one subscribe to the catalog?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 16, 2007)

Write to the address I posted...they'll send you a catalog every January...its just a stapled set of mimeo's...as i said, very low tech. Eric


----------

